# Are dogs allowed on bob sikes fishing pier ?



## Meganmalaina (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm going out there today and I'm wanting to bring my baby girl with me , can anyone let me know if dogs are allowed on bob sikes bridge ?


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I seriously doubt there would be any problem bringing you pup out there


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Only if they have a rod and are going to fish! LOL


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I would thing that if you abided by the rules set around the beach you should be ok, keep her on a leash 6 feet or less at all times and bring poop bags to clean up with. and make sure she does not bother other fishermen out there. if she barks a lot or not on a leash you may be asked to leave out of people going to fish for peace and quiet.


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

I've brought mine before and seen other people with dogs there. As long as your dog is on a leash or is the type that doesn't bother people then you probably won't have an issue. One upset person could probably land you a ticket though.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i would just ask people if they are all right with your dog being near them, most people would probably be allright with it.


----------

